
Partnering with Urban Us, BMW’s Urban-X reboots its urban tech incubator program - rdyson
https://techcrunch.com/2017/05/30/partnering-with-urban-us-bmws-urban-x-reboots-its-urban-tech-incubator-program
======
auston
Is the link broken? Not working on my phone.

